# Can i have more fish?



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

So i have one betta male and a 5.5 Gallon tank, 2 silk plants, 1 plastic plant, cycling atm, with a heater and filter. Will i be able to put any other fish in with the betta or is the tank too small to handle it? If anyone has done so with a 5G/5.5G tank, please let me know how you handled so, and what fish you were lucky with. Thanks!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

no, only a shrimp or snail


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

you can probably add up to 4 more fish. (small though)


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

like what though?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

dwarf platys,cory cats,white cloud mountain minnows, guppies, tetras and shrimp.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

you sure that's safe though? Haha like enough room for all of them?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

well if your nervous then i would add only 3 more. I think there will be plenty of room in the tank.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking at getting the white cloud minnows. They should be okay right? Maybe 3-4? Is that good enough for them?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

and are the guppies like any type of guppies fine? same thing with the cory cats? does it matter what kind of specific type of fish it is? Can you give me a suggestion of which type or cory cat, platy, guppy, to go for? and is this the white cloud mountain minnow? i could not find it anywhere else online. 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+2855+952&pcatid=952

If there is a site for the white cloud mountain minnows, can you please link me? because im having troubule finding them.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay so i did that stocking calculator thing, but im not very sure how to read/understand it..








Along with that, i got this info from that setup (betta with 4 dwarf corys) 

"You have plenty of aquarium filtration capacity.

Your aquarium filtration capacity for above selected species is *161%*.
Recommended water change schedule: *21%* per week.
*Your aquarium stocking level is 116%"*

Does this mean that i AM able to get 4 corys with my betta? or what?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have never been able to use that website lol 

I think it means you can get them but your weekly water change must be at least 21%, some will correct me if im wrong


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

116% means that it is over-stocked. Guppies are not good because their tails are tempting for bettas. Tetras should be in schools of probably at least 6. In a 5.5 there really is not enough physical room for the betta, or other fish, to get away from each other. Most of the other fish are schooling fish and should be in larger groups then what would fit in the tank. I'd only recommend african dwarf frogs, snails, or shrimp.


----------



## pompeaches (Jul 21, 2010)

no guppies!! your betta will kill them guaranteed. and for your tank only like 3 more small schooling fish. 

your stocking level has to be under 100%

it is cruel to put in anything more, think of it like hamsters, would you put 5 hamsters in the same SMALL cage? probably not.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

BETTAS are happier alone


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah the fact that it says 116% means it's overstocked. generally the max of anything is 100%.

I suggest calculating 1 betta and 3 shrimp; or 1 betta, 2 shrimp, and 1 apple snail (what are usually called mystery snails at the store) take it to 88% and 97% respectively. =]

And do more water changes or greater amount water changes weekly. The calculator is off when it comes to water changes. =]


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If you REALLY want another fish in there, you can divide it and put another betta on the other side. Otherwise, the most I'd say is either Ghost Shrimp, snails, or ADFs.


----------

